# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Tunze nano care magnet 220.010

## AquaticQuotient.com

Nathan Hill tests an algae scraper that comes with a 23-page instruction manual!

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

